

Blueprint now works on Yum/RPM based distros - reverse engineer your servers - howradical
http://blog.devstructure.com/yumrpm-support

======
spudlyo
The article wasn't clear on exactly what blueprint does, and I didn't know, so
I did some digging in their README.

"blueprint is DevStructure's workhorse tool that looks inside popular package
managers, finds changes you made to configuration files, and archives software
you built from source to generate Puppet, Chef, or shell code. Everything
blueprint sees is stored in Git to be diffed and pushed. It runs on Debian and
RPM based distros with Python 2.6."

Seems pretty cool, glad I looked.

~~~
Legion
Thanks for that, because I was wondering what the hell a popular CSS framework
had to do with RPM/yum.

------
samdk
Awesome, thank you. I'm definitely going to be checking this out the next time
I do server admin. Or maybe even just the next time I'm setting up a new
development environment--it'd be nice to not have to remember to install
everything manually.

One note: your blog is lacking a link back to your homepage on individual post
pages.

(Also, previous discussion on HN for those who missed it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2344080>)

